# History of Miracles



## Scott (Feb 24, 2004)

This is an interesting piece on Augustine's view of miracles (which he affirmed in the later part of his career):

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ch/2000/003/17.43.html

Does anyone else know of any histories of miracles?

Scott


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 25, 2004)

There's a lot of accounts of Covenanter miracles and prophecies in The Scots Worthies. But some are rather skeptical about their authenticity.


----------

